# My impression



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello forum,
At the risk of receiving criticism, I will relate some feelings I sense of gun owners, unverisally, and those I've met by reading threads in this forum. I feel that the majority of gun owners are intelligent, and very responsible individuals from all walks of life who would avoid confrontation if at all possible. Although, A thought process that I have difficulty with is the feeling I get when someone seems to almost "look forward" to an encounter in which they can utilize their so called freedom, "bravado" in my opinion, recklessly. Do these people exist , or is it my imagination ?
Thank you, bt


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I can agree with you on your impression. But most of what you see in these forums is just bravado. It is easy to write something brave and aggressive and to seem eager for some violent encounter; until you have the sights on someone and have to pull the trigger. And they have the sights on you and are pulling their trigger. It is a frightening, pant's-wetting, heartstopping and potentially lethal event that most people have not experienced. Hence the bravado. It is our nature to bluster and raise our hackles to give ourselves courage. Since we do not have sufficient hackles, we do it with words.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Drop all the BS and get to the Point. Please.


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

That's well put Teuthis, I'm sure an "encounter" would promote stress levels unknown to almost all. Thanks.
To "TheReaper" er,ah, I hope you are not one of the 1%. I think there isn't any "BS" in what I writen. :smt023
Cheers, BT


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

bwanatom said:


> Although, A thought process that I have difficulty with is the feeling I get when someone seems to almost "look forward" to an encounter in which they can utilize their so called freedom, in my opinion, recklessly.


I know *lots* of gun owners, and most of us have our CHL. I do not know of anyone who "looks forward" to an encounter.

We all, however, do want to be able to protect ourselves and our families, should the need arise.

PhilR.


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

I think we all have the right to defend ourselves....


> I support the right to bear arms, and beleive one has the right to defend themselves, but through maturity and a great responsibility.


My point is this: With the hard fought freedom to bear arms, comes the great responsibility to act maturely. There may be some who don't understand what a SD encounter can do to all lives involved. After all, I did say that 99%(rough estimate) probably are well trained. Also, this was not necessarily intended for those with a ccw, more for people like me, not an experienced gun owner.
thank you, bt

I new this would be a sensative subject. :smt022


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

No one should look forward to having to use the guns we carry to defend ourselves and/or families. We train in hopes that we will be able to in the even that we have to but I'm sure most all of is would rather poke holes in paper or go after a gang of renegade pop cans. I know you all are itching t rub them out. They are just asking for it. Look at them!! All pompous like they are.

I hope and pray that each and every one of you never get into a situation that you have to use your weapon to save yourself or your family. It does not make you real happy to do so. No matter what one might think or say with an air of internet bravado. If bt some twist of fate you do I hope you all have trained well.

That being said..We have the right to bear arms..Might tick the Bear off but those arms are mine!:smt082

Kidding aside. The rights we take for granted or do not use are like muscles. They will fade and go away if you don't exorcise them. I for one am not ready or willing to allow any of my rights to be taken from me. People like my Father and many like him fought to protect our way of life. I think we owe it to those that fought for our way of life to act like we have the acorns to protect those rights for our children.


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

When I first got into to firearms i was kind of wanting an incident. As some of you know im quite young, but it doesnt make it right. I think the gun owners that come with the mindset of wanting something to happen are us younger guys. Proud to say after being on this site, getting married, etc. i ve matured a lot, and would love to shoot paper for the rest of my life. I just hope, and pray god forbid something happens that i have use a gun, i can stop the threat and no go broke while doing it!!!!!


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

thank you bprince,
You sound like the type of gun owner I admire. Like I said, probably 99% of the gun owners here in this forum are similar to you. It's the very small minority that should be of concern. After all, I am working on my collection of guns, ain't it strange how the desire to have a new, different style/caliber gets you thinking to buy? Thanks DJ
May God help us all, thanks, bt


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

bprince04305 said:


> When I first got into to firearms i was kind of wanting an incident. As some of you know im quite young, but it doesnt make it right. I think the gun owners that come with the mindset of wanting something to happen are us younger guys. Proud to say after being on this site, getting married, etc. i ve matured a lot, and would love to shoot paper for the rest of my life. I just hope, and pray god forbid something happens that i have use a gun, i can stop the threat and no go broke while doing it!!!!!


I have a friend that thinks a bit that way, i am 24 and he is 25...i have never been the type to want an incident, but been around firearms since about 7 or so. believe i was 8 when i first fired a shot from a .22 rifle. now, handguns i was i think maybe 12 when i first shot a .25. other than having the .25 and a .22 revolver given to me at 17 i just bought my first handgun last year and my second earlier this year. being around it since an early age may be part of why i don't think that way...to me it's a hobby and in some way a "tool" for protection if the need arose...example if i'm messing with my truck and should be good with one or two sockets i still take all my 3/8ths sockets to the truck just in case i need it, but i'm not hoping i have to use more than the size i take off.....if that makes any sense.

i have never been in a situation, but my girlfriend had left my house driving home earlier this year and someone fire a shot into her car from another moving car, went in through the rear pass side door and the jacket seperated after going through the door panel and left a scuff mark on the pass side headrest. had it been me i believe i would have been using the car as a weapon opposed to going for a gun...especially that pos she used to drive hah. but all was well after the fact, even though the police here are incompetant and wouldn't do anything even with a partial plate and vehicle description. took over an hour for them to decide whether it was county or city's "problem" and then didn't send anyone until the next morning.


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

not_possible said:


> I have a friend that thinks a bit that way, i am 24 and he is 25...i have never been the type to want an incident, but been around firearms since about 7 or so. believe i was 8 when i first fired a shot from a .22 rifle. now, handguns i was i think maybe 12 when i first shot a .25. other than having ter givenst bought my first second earlier this year. being around it since an early age may be part of why i don't think that way...to me it's a hobby and in some way a "tool" for protection if the need arose...example if i'm messing with my truck and should be good with one or two sockets i still take all my 3/8ths sockets to the truck just in case i need it, but i'm not hoping i have to use more than the size i take off.....if that makes any sense.
> 
> i have never been in a situation, but my girlfriend hasomeone fire a shot into her car from another moving car, went in through the rear pass side door and the jacket seperated after going through the door panel and left a scuff mark on the pass side headrest. had it been me i believe i would have been using the car as a weapon opposed to going for a gun...especially that pos she used to drive hah. but all was well after the fact, even though the police here are incompetant and wouldn't do anything even with a partial plate and vehicle description. took over an hour for them to decide whether it was county or city's "problem" and then didn't send anyone until the next morning.


We ll def. don t think that way anymore. Sorry about your girlfriend my wife was just robbed at a salon a couple weeks. Sadly this world is going to the pits, which is the main reason i bought a firearm and will be buying more.

Just to comment on the officers being more worried about "who s problem" it is instead looking for the creep. (NO OFFENSE TO ALL LEOS, AND THANK U FOR YOUR SERVICE) Thats another reason i got a firearm would hate to have to depend on an officer to save me and my family from attacker, since most cops i run into today seem to just be at the position for a pay check, and not really caring about cleaning up the streets.


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*apparently this guy "exists"*



bwanatom said:


> Hello forum,
> At the risk of receiving criticism, I will relate some feelings I sense of gun owners, unverisally, and those I've met by reading threads in this forum. I feel that the majority of gun owners are intelligent, and very responsible individuals from all walks of life who would avoid confrontation if at all possible. Although, A thought process that I have difficulty with is the feeling I get when someone seems to almost "look forward" to an encounter in which they can utilize their so called freedom, "bravado" in my opinion, recklessly. Do these people exist , or is it my imagination ?
> Thank you, bt


http://www.cnn.com/2008/CRIME/12/27/movie.shooting/index.html?eref=rss_topstories

troubled people like this guy exist, but the vast majority of people would just ignore the bad behavior of others and move on...

you will never see a news story about millions carrying concealed and nothing happening.

just some observation....
cheers- John


----------



## shooter686 (Dec 12, 2008)

i never take lightly the responsibility that comes with gun ownership...

and like most of the owners here, we train so we can effectively handle our firearms when the time comes that we have to use it...

but i fear that time and i always pray that i never have to pull the trigger in self defense or worse yet in anger..

i have had the unfortunate experience of several shady characters trying to break in into my house (somewhere in Asia) a couple of years ago while my family was sleeping....

it was comforting to have my handgun by my side and it was a blessing that the blank rounds i fired as warning shots scared them off...and i didn't have to actually hurt anyone...

up to this time i think back to that time and i will never forget that feeling of dread, anxiety and fear of escalation!

its something i will not wish for anyone to experience themselves!!


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

great responses on this thread, thanks.
The incident in Philadelphia is just the type I am talking about. What an imbecile and deviot. He is the kind that gives all respectful gun owners a bad name.



> i will never forget that feeling of dread, anxiety and fear of escalation!
> 
> its something i will not wish for anyone to experience themselves!!


this is a very good analogy of what I am talking about. There is alot of talk about self defense, but do some people miss the essence of what really happens in an SD situation. Stress, anxiety, life and death consequense? It is easy to talk about, but talk is easy. 
thank you, bt


----------



## martin1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Interesting subject. I have zero desire to ever have to use a weapon. But I would not hesitate to do so to protect myself and my family. One of the things that makes gun owners look bad is the idiots who are full of booze and testosterone and settle their drunken arguments with firearms. Happens just about every weekend somewhere near you.


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

jc27310 said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2008/CRIME/12/27/movie.shooting/index.html?eref=rss_topstories
> 
> troubled people like this guy exist, but the vast majority of people would just ignore the bad behavior of others and move on...
> 
> ...


Idiots like that give us a bad name. You shoot someone over a movie!!!!


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I hope that I'm in the 99%.


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

usually people hope they are , are. That's my belief reaper.
thank you, bt


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Nothing in this article states if the shooter was legally carrying his.380 or not. Even if not, he has no business carrying ANY type of weapon with that attitude.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I have only been actually carrying for probably about 6 months...My first shooting and woning aof a handgun was back around Feb of this year..The first time I shot a handgun I was hooked at the feeling of shooting. of looking at the target and getting the hits where I aimed. I like the feel of the power in my hand..it was like therapy. I looked at it like it would become a very cool hobby...At first i took my gun to the range and bought ammo and targets and shot...Then I took the empty gun home and cleaned it and put it away untill the next week...I went pretty much every week...I was pointed in the direction of a couple of good books...and i read them..

I play in bars (In a band)at least 3 weekends out of a month..That means packing up and leaving at around 3 am and driving home alone at that time on a friday and/or saturday night...I have been playing in bars since around age 15 (I am now 41). I never thought in all my 41 years "man, I wish I would have had a gun"....As I started getting more involved with handguns, I started to realize that I would rather have a gun and never have to use it versus, never having one and only needing to use it one time...When I bought my gun I applied for my CCW and got it...I started getting more comfortable with handling the gun, so I started to carry with me to and from my gigs, keeping the gun in my car...I want to get into some competition and improve my gun handling skills and knowledge. I realize that if I ever have to use a gun in SD that I want to be confident enough to be able to hopefully make the right decision and hit what I aim for. I currently carry on me about 70% of the time. I realize that it is easy to say what you would and would not do and difficult to know untill the event happens...being prepaired is the key...

I try to think of every situation and take it from a standpoint of what would I do if this happened and I had no gun? I would do all I could to avoid being shot first and foremost only resorting to having to draw and shoot if there was no other option...

Willy


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

Willy,
you sound like a wise man. thanks for your input.
bt


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

Willy you def. have the right idea. We as a community "waste" a lot of money buying guns, ammo, etc. However if the time comes where we need to use it, the thousands "we've wasted" becomes a very small price to pay. I'd rather need and not have, than to have and not need.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Being someone who's had an "incident" (luckily with no shots fired), drawing your weapon is a scary proposition. I never went looking for trouble, but if trouble presents itself, it's better to be able to respond than not respond at all. I think bravado is sometimes mistaken for the times when people discuss "what if" situations.

For example.... what if you are driving down an icy road and you start skidding to the left... what should you do? Of course, you should turn into the skid, apply a little gas and prepare to straighten out the vehicle.

I can say this works 99% of the time, because I have done it more times than I can count, with success. Then the other side comes in and says... "But what if you have anti-lock breaks?" and the escalation ensues. The back and forth begins and then someones feelers get pinched and it turns into "Oh yeah, I can out drive you any day of the week and I'd do it too, if only it weren't so costly when you make a mistake"​
The same thing applies when someone relates a story related to guns. It often times starts out innocent enough, a relay of information so that others might benefit, then it turns into a "I can't believe you did that, blah blah blah" until the meaning behind telling the story it totally lost. Just because everyone hasn't been in a situation doesn't make it any less effective to hear about it and the aftermath, just like driving. Maybe, just maybe someone will get into a skid this winter and remember to "turn into it and apply a little gas..." and they won't end up in a ditch.

Now, if it's pure and simple bravado, then yes, that's bad. No one should want to get into an incident, BUT, everyone should want to learn from other peoples incidents.

Shoot safe.
Zhur


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Confrontation*

Hope for the best and prepare for the worst. Having said that using a weapon in defense has a lasting effect on you. No matter who you are. Common sense is a precious commodity and most of the folks I read here on the board are blessed with it. The use of a deadly weapon is a last resort, and should always be thought of in that manner. Kinda like driving in the woods. 99% of the time you get stuck, you had an inkling that you didn't want to drive on that side of the trail. Use situational awareness as a tool to keep you out of a confrontation. If you don't have a choice, don't hesitate if it is clear the danger is life threatening to you or yours. God Bless all in this season of hope. I pray everyone has a safe and happy New Year.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I actually have spent plenty of time telling people about my getting handguns and now carrying a handgun and having to calm their feelings that it DOES involve bravado (their view)for the most part....Just this past saturday I was at a Christmas party for my moms side of the family. People I had not seen for a while. We got on the subject and two of my cousin's wives just about ambushed me about it...They are totally against owning a handgun...The first thing they said was "what are you wanting to shoot someone?" and I said "absolutely not"...They figured that where my job was that must be in a bad neighborhood and I told them no it wasn't. They asked me if I was paranoid...again I told them no...

I asked them if they looked around the area, how many times have they heard about shootings in restaurants in the area (Norhtwest Indiana, excluding Gary)....they thought about it and said not really at all. I explained to them that Indiana has a concealed carry law and the average bad guy who goes to use a gun will think twice if he knows that one or more people could be armed and he could be killed...

I told them that I had a few guns and they served different purposes. My .45 was my first gun and I keep it now for HD...My 9mm is one I bought that I want to get into light competition with...My .357 was just cool and served no real purpose and my .38 snub was a gun I carried..I go and I shoot on a regular basis because I love to shoot. I want to get to know the gun and my limitations with it and I want to be prepaired...

They have young kids...I understand concerns...I don't have...I live alone. it was just amazing that their first thoughts were that I wanted a gun to be "cool" or to just say I have one...After we talked about it a little, they were much more at ease...

They know that my first objective with or without a gun is to not get shot and avoid any situation where that is more likely, but as stated by people on here any situation is a possibility for it to happen...

Willy


----------

